# 9A lantern vs. tool holders



## Southtowns27 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys, my new to me 9A came with a bunch of tool holders, but they don't fit the lantern that came with the machine. All the tool holders are 1 1/8" tall and 1/2" thick.  The slot in the lantern is 1 1/4" x 7/16".  What's going on here? Can I get a lantern that these tools will fit in?


----------



## Andre (Jan 19, 2015)

Can you mill out the slot a little wider? If you get a lantern toolpost the next size up it might not fit in your T slot.


----------



## Southtowns27 (Jan 19, 2015)

I could if I had a milling machine..  I guess I'm wondering if there's a lantern available with a wider slot?


----------



## Andre (Jan 19, 2015)

Southtowns27 said:


> I could if I had a milling machine..  I guess I'm wondering if there's a lantern available with a wider slot?


I'm sure there has to be, tools4cheap, ebay, etc.might have them. When I get home I'll check my various daily search sites and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm not a South Bend guy but looking at an old catalog (see below) it looks like the original lantern tool post was designed for smaller tool holders than what you have.  Armstrong and Williams made smaller holders, both seemed to use the same numbering T-0-S (straight), T-O-L (left) and T-0-R (right)  with 3/8" x 15/16"  shanks and use 1/4" tooling.  I suspect the tools you have would be the equivalent of T-1 size with 1/2" x 1 1/4" shank and 5/16" tooling.  I believe the later Armstrong holders used 2010-S, 2010-L and 2010-R model numbers for the 3/8" wide holders. 

It might be easier to find some T-0 or 2010 series holders rather than modify or replace the lantern. (Or just bite the bullet and upgrade to a QCTP).  Another option for some limited work is 3/8" tooling directly in the lantern without any holder.   You might need some spacers to get the tool height and angle correct.


----------



## martik777 (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you have a  file?  Maybe  you could mill it  out on the lathe - attach to compound with some spacers and file the rest


----------



## samthedog (Jan 20, 2015)

martik777 said:


> Do you have a  file?  Maybe  you could mill it  out on the lathe - attach to compound with some spacers and file the rest



Before I bought a mill I did all my milling with my set of trusty files. I don't imagine the lantern toolpost would be hardened more than on the surface. Failing that, you have a great excuse to upgrade to a quick change toolpost as CluelessNewB said.

Paul.


----------



## Warrenator (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a complete set of 2010 size tool holders that should fit, pm me if interested.


----------

